# Difference between FVNR & FVR MCC Starter?



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Full voltage non-reversing, full voltage reversing:thumbsup: non-reversing has one starter and reversing has 2


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

And in the reversing one, the two contactors are interlocked, both electrically, and mechanically. If they were ever both closed at the same time; BLAM!!

Also, both contactors feed one overload relay. No need for 2, the motor current is the same forward or reverse. 

Rob


----------

